# Line of Defense: Derek Smart entfernt Weltraum-Spiel von Steam



## Gast1669461003 (12. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Line of Defense: Derek Smart entfernt Weltraum-Spiel von Steam* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Line of Defense: Derek Smart entfernt Weltraum-Spiel von Steam


----------



## ElReloaded (12. April 2016)

Is wieder typisch Industrie...solange es positive Reviews gibt und man einfachen Zugang zu Millionen Kunden hat ist Steam fein. Aber wenn die Kundschaft mal kund tut, dass ein Game Schrott ist dann kommt nur mimimimimimimimimimimi. Tja, das Leben ist nun mal kein Streichelzoo, man kann sich nicht nur die schönen Dinge aussuchen.


----------



## Frullo (12. April 2016)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> Is wieder typisch Industrie...solange es positive Reviews gibt und man einfachen Zugang zu Millionen Kunden hat ist Steam fein. Aber wenn die Kundschaft mal kund tut, dass ein Game Schrott ist dann kommt nur mimimimimimimimimimimi. Tja, das Leben ist nun mal kein Streichelzoo, man kann sich nicht nur die schönen Dinge aussuchen.



Smart ist ein ganz spezieller Fall. Sein Problem ist, er hat durch seine Angriffe auf Star Citizen (Spiel & Community) "erfolgreich" die Aufmerksamkeit auf sein "Spiel" gezogen. Nur ist (für ihn) der Schuss nach hinten los. Unter die Lupe genommen ist sein Spiel - insbesondere im Vergleich zu SC - ziemlicher Schrott. Was dann eben auch noch sauer aufstösst, ist die Heuchelei: Mehrfach hat er Chris Roberts und Co. wegen der Terminverschiebungen angegriffen - tut aber im eigenen Garten dasselbe. Was für ihn dann ein wesentlicher Unterschied sein soll, ist die "Finanzierungsmethode": Während SC Crowdfunded ist, ist sein Spiel "mit eigenen Mitteln" finanziert. Nur: Er "verkauft" Early Access und zwar (Zitat "als Privileg, bei der Entwicklung dabei sein und mitreden zu dürfen".
Dann kreidet er Chris Roberts an, Schiffe zu verkaufen, die es (bisher) nur als Konzepte gibt - was richtig ist, nur macht er praktisch dasselbe mit Items, die in seinem "Spiel" noch nicht existieren...

Kurz: Er sieht sich selbst als Opfer und hat einen durch und durch miesen Umgang mit seiner potentiellen Kundschaft. Als Gamestar sein Spiel testete und zahllose Abstürze aufzeigte, lag es an "deutschen Treibern"... Die Welt hat sich gegen ihn verschworen...


----------



## Gemar (12. April 2016)

Das ist wohl mit das einzige Spiel bei dem die positiven Bewertungen ebenfalls negativ sind.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (12. April 2016)

> Wie der Entwickler von Line of Defense bereits mehrfach konstatierte, seien die negativen Steam-Reviews auf den Zorn der Star Citizen-Community zurückzuführen, mit der sich Smart seit Monaten im Streit befindet - nicht jedoch auf die Qualität des Spiels



Welche Qualität?`Den Schrott den der immer wieder kreiert? Pfff, Nen Witz.. Der Typ ist und bleibt ein Spinner. Schlimm genug das ich Battlecruiser und Universal Combat von dem Witzbold da, zu Hause habe, weil man sich etwas geiles erhofft hat, aber nur scheiße bei heraus kam. 

Und dem seine SC Angriffe sind einfach nur derart lächerlich


----------



## Khrimm (12. April 2016)

Er ist einfach nur geisteskrank. Anhand all seiner Äußerungen diagnostiziere ich mit professioneller Küchenpsychologie eine narzistische Persönlichkeitsstörung mit starken soziopathischen Zügen.


----------



## kidou1304 (12. April 2016)

Natürlich, es kann ja gar nich sein, dass die Leute sein Spiel schlicht schlecht finden, NEIN...es sind auf jeden Fall SC-Fans die sich extra sein Spiel kaufen um ne miese Review schreiben zu können..ok...einige wenige wirds da vlt geben aber ey...kann den Typie mal bitte jemand einweisen?


----------



## doomkeeper (12. April 2016)

Verstehe nicht wo das Problem ist.

Er wollte Aufmerksamkeit haben und hat nebenbei fleißig Werbung für sein Spiel gemacht, auf Kosten von Star Citizens Image.
Genau das hat er letztendlich geschaft. Wo ist das Problem?  

Mit dieser Aktion beweist er dass er keinerlei Verantwortungsbewusstsein besitzt und mit Kritik (seit Anfang an schon) nicht umgehen kann.

Eine Review kann noch so objektiv sein etc.pp. Wenn sie negativ ist dann wird er jeden möglichen Grund finden wieso sie negativ ausfällt - das Spiel und er selber als Entwickler werden nie die Gründe für eine schlechte Kritik sein  
Deutsche Treiber, Journalisten, Star Citizen Fans, Hetzkampagnen anderer Entwickler. Die Liste seiner Gründe ist ewig lang.

Danke für diesen Dienstags Lacher


----------



## Theojin (12. April 2016)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> ..kann den Typie mal bitte jemand einweisen?



Internet wegnehmen und gegen einen Weihnachtsbaum und ne Blechtrommel ersetzen reicht schon. Ach ja, ich hab mir das verlinkte Video von dem "Spiel, was auch immer" mal angeschaut und dafür verdient er allerhöchsten Respekt. Das Video stammt vermutlich aus dem Jahr 2015 oder 2016, das Spiel selber ist in der Entwicklung seit 2010 und aussehen tut es wie 2005. Wenn er noch ein paar solche Nostalgiesprünge macht, dann ist das Spiel optisch in dem Jahr angelangt, wo er eben noch mit seiner Blechtrommel um den Baum hätte laufen können.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. April 2016)

Theojin schrieb:


> Internet wegnehmen und gegen einen Weihnachtsbaum und ne Blechtrommel ersetzen reicht schon. Ach ja, ich hab mir das verlinkte Video von dem "Spiel, was auch immer" mal angeschaut und dafür verdient er allerhöchsten Respekt. Das Video stammt vermutlich aus dem Jahr 2015 oder 2016, das Spiel selber ist in der Entwicklung seit 2010 und aussehen tut es wie 2005. Wenn er noch ein paar solche Nostalgiesprünge macht, dann ist das Spiel optisch in dem Jahr angelangt, wo er eben noch mit seiner Blechtrommel um den Baum hätte laufen können.



Ich verteidige Herrn Smart nur zu ungern aber komme nicht drum herum 

Das Spiel, welches er zu entwickeln versucht, ist unglaublich kompliziert und verdient EIGENTLICH viel Lob und Anerkennung.
Wieso wird er nicht gelobt? Weil er seine Arbeit durch sein eigenes krankhaft schlechtes und psychisch gestörtes Benehmen selbst kaputt macht.

Er möchte anderen Entwicklern, die mehr Geld , Connections und Erfahrung besitzen, ans Bein pinkeln und spricht davon wie toll sein Projekt doch sei.

Wenn sich jemand so benimmt dann erwartet man auch dementsprechend etwas vorzeigbares.

Sein Projekt  verdient eigentlich Lob und Anerkennung - aber all das verspielt er durch das eigene Fehlverhalten. Ab dem Zeitpunkt wo er andere Entwickler und Spiele attackiert, macht er sich verwundbar.
Wohin das führt sehen wir ja jetzt aktuell.

Ich habe keine Ahnung auf welche "Platform" er da jetzt geht aber mir persönlich sagt Playfab rein gar nix.


----------



## MrFob (12. April 2016)

Haha, die youtube Kommentarfunktion fuer das Video ist auch deaktiviert. Sieht so aus als wollte der Mann schlichtweg kein Feedback (auch wenn man fairerweise zugeben muss, dass der Shitstorm auf yt wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Zehnerpotenzen ueber allem liegen wuerde, was Steam so zu bieten hat. ).


----------



## TheRealBlade (12. April 2016)

mehr als 
"HAHA, geschieht im recht." 
fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. April 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sein Projekt  verdient eigentlich Lob und Anerkennung - aber all das verspielt er durch das eigene Fehlverhalten. Ab dem Zeitpunkt wo er andere Entwickler und Spiele attackiert, macht er sich verwundbar.
> Wohin das führt sehen wir ja jetzt aktuell.



Lob und Anerkennung gibt's halt für Taten, nicht für heiße Luft. Und so langsam wie die Entwicklung von LoD fortschreitet (sogar DayZ macht größere und zügigere Fortschritte) sind seine Pläne zwar schön und gut, auch das, was er bislang geschaffen hat, aber im Großen und Ganzen nicht viel wert. Es wirkt eben so, als verbringe der Mann mehr Zeit damit, und das werfen ihm auch seine eigenen Fans vor, die dann beleidigt und geblockt werden, dass er mehr Zeit damit verbringt, kritische Blogeinträge über Star Citizen zu schreiben, in dessen Foren abzuhängen und dann über "White Knights" herzuziehen. Sonst stünde in seinen Changelogs vielleicht auch mal mehr als "Minor revisions to game docs". 

Edit: Auf den Mann ist verlass. Er weiß wie Timing geht. Sein neuestes Manifest.


----------



## golani79 (12. April 2016)

lol ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. April 2016)

Bei eurer Konkurrenz im Heft wurde das Spiel ja mal unter die Lupe genommen und ich musste nur lachen, was es für ein Schrott ist. Der Redakteur schrieb auch, dass das Spiel "kaputt" ist und hinten und vorne nicht funktioniere und es eine Frechheit sei, dass er sowas überhaupt auf Steam veröffentlicht.
Der Mann kritisiert die Star Citizen Macher, bekommt es aber selbst nicht hin, ein funktionierendes Spiel auf die Beine zu stellen. Und das ist ja die Frechheit.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. April 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Lob und Anerkennung gibt's halt für Taten, nicht für heiße Luft. Und so langsam wie die Entwicklung von LoD fortschreitet (sogar DayZ macht größere und zügigere Fortschritte) sind seine Pläne zwar schön und gut, auch das, was er bislang geschaffen hat, aber im Großen und Ganzen nicht viel wert. Es wirkt eben so, als verbringe der Mann mehr Zeit damit, und das werfen ihm auch seine eigenen Fans vor, die dann beleidigt und geblockt werden, dass er mehr Zeit damit verbringt, kritische Blogeinträge über Star Citizen zu schreiben, in dessen Foren abzuhängen und dann über "White Knights" herzuziehen. Sonst stünde in seinen Changelogs vielleicht auch mal mehr als "Minor revisions to game docs".
> 
> Edit: Auf den Mann ist verlass. Er weiß wie Timing geht. Sein neuestes Manifest.



Also das was er dort schreibt ist wirklich beängstigend. Damit meine ich nicht was er über Star Citizen und Chris Roberts schreibt, sondern wie solche Beiträge ganz gut darstellen
was  in seinem Kopf so passiert. Wirklich ein psychisch gestörter Fanatiker und verbitterter Programmierer der selber nix auf die Reihe kriegt und jemanden ans Bein pinkelt der alles besser zu machen scheint.

Der wiederholt seinen Schwachsinn immer wieder und meint dass er immer alte Wunde damit aufreißen kann.

vor allem die Bilder die er dort reinstellt kann man so langsam getrost als Troll und Hate abstempeln.
Mit diesem "Post" vernichtet er den letzten Funken Glauben  und Seriösität der irgendwo vielleicht noch versteckt war.

Er scheint einfach  nur unzufrieden mit sich selbst zu sein - das ist das einzige was ich bei ihm rauslesen kann. Traurig. Umso trauriger wenn er wirklich glaubt damit etwas erreichen zu wollen.


----------



## Alreech (12. April 2016)

Ein paar Kritikpunkte von Smart sind durchaus nachvollziehbar - wie etwa die Tatsache das CIG teurer Hipsterschreibtische für die Arbeitsplätze angeschafft hat, aber der allgemeine Ton von seiner Kritik und seine Persönlichkeit sorgen dafür das man ihn nicht ernst nehmen kann.
Leider wird er (noch) mehr Zeit zum Trollen haben, wenn LoD nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird. LoD ist mehr oder weniger ein Konkurrent zu Planetside 2, und das ist jetzt nicht so der große Renner. Aber immer noch technisch besser als alles was Smart bislang geschaffen hat, wenn man den Reviews zu LoD glauben will. 
Die ersten davon gab's schon vor seinem Star Citizen Rant, und die sind auch nicht sehr positiv gewesen. 

Ob es neben Planetside 2 Platz gibt für einen schlechteren Klon ? Eher nicht.


----------



## knarfe1000 (18. April 2016)

Ach Gott, hat dem lieben Derek jemand das Schaufelchen weggenommen?

Lachhafte Aktion von einer kritikresistenten und nicht lernfähigen Person.


----------



## Onkel_Buntus (3. August 2016)

Besonders interessant: Er droht jedem der Ihn oder seine Spiele öffentlichkeitswirksam kritisiert gleich mit dem Anwalt... Derek Smarts Glaubwürdigkeit hat sich schon lange verbschiedet. Ein trauriger Troll mit zuviel Zeit und Geld. Hat aber dennoch Unterhaltungswet!


----------



## nigra (15. August 2016)

Naja, der Typ scheint schwer von Hass und Neid zerfressen zu sein. Man sieht, dass er mit seinem eigenen Spiel in die gleiche Kerbe wie Star Citizen schlagen wollte und dabei schwer gescheitert ist. Dass nun andere über eine Kickstarter Finanzierung sein Traumspiel umsetzten und eine riesige Fanbase generiert haben, kann er wohl nicht akzeptieren und versucht nun, diesen Erfolg mit allen Mitteln zu stürzen. Schon ziemlich erbärmlich, der Mann.


----------



## StordyrGaming (15. August 2016)

Derek ist halt, wie wir hier in der Schweiz sagen: Speziell 
In jeder Hinsicht. 
Ich würde direkt soweit gehen, zu sagen, dass ihm vielleicht jemand in seinem Umfeld stecken sollte, dass er ne Therapie braucht.

Ich habe mir damals neben der Citizencon immer mal seinen livestream reingezogen, um das zu vergleichen. Er ist einfach völlig fertig und jetzt sind wieder die anderen Schuld. 
Er hat das Feuer gelegt. Jetzt brennt sein Haus und was macht er? Er nimmt nciht etwa den Feuerlöscher. Er geht weg und sucht sich nen neues... 

Trottel.

Ich hab letztes Jahr irgendwann mal in einem Tweet etwas negatives über ihn gesagt im Rahmen dieser ganzen SC Diskussion. Wollte irgendwas wissen (kann den Tweet nimmer finden). 
War dann innert Minuten auf seiner Blacklist.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. August 2016)

StordyrGaming schrieb:


> War dann innert Minuten auf seiner Blacklist.



Inzwischen ist er noch einen Schritt weiter: Er exportiert sämtliche Twitter-Follower von "Shitizens" und setzt diese vorsorglich auch auf eine Blacklist, auch wenn diese gar nichts mit seinem Psychokindergarten zu tun haben. Ich kann's nur immer wieder sagen: Geiler Typ.


----------



## Rabowke (15. August 2016)

StordyrGaming schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich hab letztes Jahr irgendwann mal in einem Tweet etwas negatives über ihn gesagt im Rahmen dieser ganzen SC Diskussion. Wollte irgendwas wissen (kann den Tweet nimmer finden).
> War dann innert Minuten auf seiner Blacklist.


... und was genau verwundert dich jetzt daran?

Es dürfte wohl klar sein, dass DS viele bis sehr viele Nachrichten bekommt, wo ein nicht ungewisser Anteil auch persönlich und beleidigend sein dürfte. Ja, das hat er sich zum Teil selbst zuzuschreiben, siehe z.B. den Begriff "Shitizens" und ähnliches, aber bevor man sich auf Diskussionen mit hunderten, tausenden und ggf. mehr Personen einlässt, blockt man diese.

Für mich mehr als nachvollziehbar.

Des Weiteren kann man ja von seiner Schreibweise halten was man will, aber ganz von der Hand zuweisen sind einige Vorwürfe nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (15. August 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist er noch einen Schritt weiter: Er exportiert sämtliche Twitter-Follower von "Shitizens" und setzt diese vorsorglich auch auf eine Blacklist, auch wenn diese gar nichts mit seinem Psychokindergarten zu tun haben. Ich kann's nur immer wieder sagen: Geiler Typ.


... wenn nur 10% der Follower ihn anschreiben, dürfte das Aufwand für Jahre sein, die alle zu "bearbeiten".


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wenn nur 10% der Follower ihn anschreiben, dürfte das Aufwand für Jahre sein, die alle zu "bearbeiten".



Ich glaub, für sowas gibt's inzwischen schon automatisierte Apps oder sowas. Aber selbst wenn nicht, bei einigen wird er dies sicherlich machen, wenn ihm das ein wenig Machtgefühl verschafft.


----------



## Rabowke (15. August 2016)

Meinst du wirklich, dass dem DS einer abgeht, wenn er jemanden bei Twitter auf Ignore packt?


----------



## Spassbremse (15. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Des Weiteren kann man ja von seiner Schreibweise halten was man will, aber ganz von der Hand zuweisen sind einige Vorwürfe nicht.



Derek Smart ist in meinen Augen ein pathologischer Narzisst, der - warum auch immer - von CIG, Roberts, Gardiner, etc. in seinem Stolz gekränkt wurde und offensichtlich seit mehr als einem Jahr einen nicht unerheblichen Teil seiner Lebenszeit darauf verwendet (verschwendet?), einen Kreuzzug gegen "Star Citizen" zu führen.

...allerdings sind *einige* seiner Kritikpunkte durchaus berechtigt, ja. Das Verhalten von CR & CIG ist in einigen Punkten durchaus "fragwürdig", und das Projekt "SC" sollte durchaus kritisch gesehen werden.

Ich habe selbst große Zweifel, dass am Ende dabei auch nur ansatzweise das Spiel rauskommen wird, von dem die meisten Fans/Backer träumen bzw. das vollmundig versprochen wurde.

Im Gegensatz zu DS sehe aber nicht den geringsten Anlass, eine Art "Untergrundkrieg" gegen SC führen, das ist in meinen Augen reine Zeitverschwendung.
Wenn SC irgendwann scheitern sollte, reicht es doch zu sagen: "Schade, aber irgendwo habe ich es kommen sehen." 

Ich sollte vielleicht betonen, dass ich mir *natürlich* kein Scheitern wünsche, im Gegenteil, ich würde mich freuen, wenn CR & CIG am Ende doch etwas wirklich Großartiges abliefern.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich, dass dem DS einer abgeht, wenn er jemanden bei Twitter auf Ignore packt?



Verfolgst du seinen Twitter ab und an? So wie er es zelebriert und an den Pranger hängt, wie viele Shitizens er wieder geblockt hat, ja. Die seltsamsten Dinge verschaffen manchen Menschen Befriedigung... oder halt in erster Instanz eine Erektion.


----------



## McDrake (15. August 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Verfolgst du seinen Twitter ab und an? So wie er es zelebriert und an den Pranger hängt, wie viele Shitizens er wieder geblockt hat, ja. Die seltsamsten Dinge verschaffen manchen Menschen Befriedigung... oder halt in erster Instanz eine Erektion.



und Du verfolgst den Twitter von ihm weil?


----------



## Rabowke (15. August 2016)

Ich les einige Beiträge, wenn ich auf Umwege auf den Twitter-Account geschickt werde.

IMO hatte er doch sogar im Vorfeld die Information, dass die Gardiner in der Öffentlichkeit kürzer treten möchte. Auch das der CFO das Boot verlassen hat und man hier diesbzgl. noch gar keine Information von CIG erhalten hat.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. August 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> und Du verfolgst den Twitter von ihm weil?



Hobby-psychlogische Unterhaltungszwecke.


----------

